# is this really besseae?



## likespaphs (Sep 9, 2007)

i saw this on ebay and maybe it's just the color, but it doesn't look like a true besseae to me. is it just that i'm wrong?


----------



## smartie2000 (Sep 9, 2007)

It doesn;t look like a besseae to me. The pouch looks off...perhaps phrag schlimii is in it?


----------



## gore42 (Sep 9, 2007)

Looks a bit like Jason Fischer, but could be any number of hybrids. Not besseae, though.

- Matt


----------



## Heather (Sep 9, 2007)

I agree, definitely not, and not a great blooming either, looks pretty wee.


----------



## goldenrose (Sep 9, 2007)

AAhhhh come'on - what's wrong with mini phrags?oke: 
oh boy I think it looks more like a itty bitty Hanna Popow.


----------



## Heather (Sep 9, 2007)

Mini's fine, but hybrid being passed off as species is not.


----------



## Hien (Sep 9, 2007)

The leaves does have a dull besseae leaves look. most hybrid have shinier leaves.
Maybe the color of the flower is off because of the camera? 
But you guys probably are right.


----------



## SlipperFan (Sep 9, 2007)

I agree that it doesn't look like besseae. Not only does the pouch have no "windows" but it is set lower from the petals.


----------



## Hien (Sep 10, 2007)

SlipperFan said:


> I agree that it doesn't look like besseae. Not only does the pouch have no "windows" but it is set lower from the petals.



You are so right, Dot, I did not notice the window slits feature is missing.


----------



## NYEric (Sep 10, 2007)

No, it's a St.Ouen.


----------



## slippertalker (Sep 10, 2007)

My guess is Phrag Elisabeth Castle which has a bit of a pink tone in some clones compared to Phrag Jason Fischer.


----------



## littlefrog (Sep 10, 2007)

It isn't besseae... We could come up with a few dozen possibilities. Looks like a St. Eligius I got awarded (and quickly killed), for that matter.


----------



## NYEric (Sep 10, 2007)

I stand corrected; it actually looks more like a Jason Fischer or Elizabeth Castle; but definately not besseae.


----------

